# Wood Splitter Picture Thread



## Jakers

Ive looked around thru the threads and couldt find one place for people to post pictures of their wood splitter set ups. if one exists already then point me to it. if not then lets make this the place and maybe down the road even a sticky. The splitters im refering to mostly are the home built or store bought and customized to work better for individual needs (add on log tables, 4 or 6 way wedges, log lift designs and build photos, etc). it be nice to have them all in one place


----------



## ccarpen4753

*Excellent idea*

Thats a great idea especially when looking at designing and building your own, as i have been researching . Definetly nominate it for a sticky thread because there are soooo many build threads and takes forever to go through looking at them...which i have been doing. Hope everyone else thinks so too, cuz we all LOVE pics and vids.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I've enjoyed using this splitter for 26 plus years. Added conveyor two years ago. Good old splitter but plan to bump it over and replace it with something faster this year. SS, DR, LogRite and Powersplit International are choices at this point. I like the handle action on the LogRite. Seems more natural fluid motion for the shoulder joint to 'lift' at the side of the body to engage. DR would be next with a forward motion lever. SS appears to have a 'lift' engagement which i imagine as awkward after hours of use and fatiguing. I know, the SS is the LogRite splitter, reconfigured. Powersplit Int. makes a waist high hydraulic vertical splitter with little repositioning of the wood for multiple splits, sweet, but way more (3x) expensive than the kinetic splitters. Kind of knocks it out of the field for me, but maybe down the road a few years and a kinetic splitter now. Looking forward to others posts.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

I think it is a needed thing. The one thing I'd suggest is to have one sticky thread and have people put a link to their individual threads of their builds. That way you can include older threads and keep the clutter out of the sticky thread. If people "like" the builders link you basically have a built in rating system if readers think it's a good one. Just a thought.


----------



## AIM

Here is the one I use right now. It's kind of a community splitter. I'm going to be building my own soon.


----------



## motoman3b

Here's mine, 26" long log capacity, hydraulic log lift boom (picked up logs upwards of 700lbs) 6.5hp HF motor 11 gpm pump 4x24" cylinder, havent found a log it couldnt split yet. I've done some more modifications to it recently like add new bumper to the back with chain hooks and a few other things its kind of a constant work in progress














Added slip in 4 way last year but think i'm going to modify it as soon as I get my new welder to a hydro adjustable 4/6way


----------



## triptester

When I decided to build a splitter I researched as many brands and styles of splitters as I could find. What I wanted was a splitter that offered the most operator comfort at a reasonable cost. A log lift, in and outfeed tables, 30 ton, eazily moved by hand on level ground, and be towable anywhere, woods or interstate.


----------



## ccarpen4753

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I think it is a needed thing. The one thing I'd suggest is to have one sticky thread and have people put a link to their individual threads of their builds. That way you can include older threads and keep the clutter out of the sticky thread. If people "like" the builders link you basically have a built in rating system if readers think it's a good one. Just a thought.



Thats a great idea, maybe have one pic of the completed unit and a link to the build. I think is going to turn into an excellent research thread.


----------



## branchbuzzer

AIM said:


> Here is the one I use right now. It's kind of a community splitter. I'm going to be building my own soon.



I like the hi-perf Chrysler alloy wheels


----------



## AIM

branchbuzzer said:


> I like the hi-perf Chrysler alloy wheels



They make it split faster and it hugs the corners when pulling it through the woods.


----------



## timbrjackrussel

View attachment 218972
View attachment 218973

10 HP G400 Honda with 16 GPM 2 stage pump, 4.5" cylinder Just plain tough!


----------



## Jakers

some nice lookin splitters there guys. keep em comin. id go take pictures of my splitter but it sits outside and with the snow the pictures just dont turn out on my camera.


----------



## dahmower

Here is the beast i built!!


----------



## Rob1276

View attachment 219415


Here is one that was heading for the scrap yard that was given to me. It needed a little engine work and a few other things but it works good only problem is it belt driven which works good but if anything breaks you have to make your own parts but still for the price not bad


----------



## jags

5" ram
16gpm pump
8hp electric start briggs
electric winch log lift:
View attachment 219458


----------



## pickupporter

my woodsplitter with new Chonda motor this year
View attachment 219577
View attachment 219578
View attachment 219579
View attachment 219580
View attachment 219581


----------



## Blazin

^^^^ Them torque thrust wheels rock!


----------



## Jakers

pickupporter...
thats a nice looking, well built splitter. its nice and compact too. good job:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pickupporter

Thanks Jakers


----------



## Wife'nHubby

1970's Didier splitter:

before:






and after ("lifted", 12v winch powered log lift and receiving table - log lift and table are removable) :






Modifications courtesy of Triptester. 

Shari


----------



## Tazfreak

pickupporter said:


> my woodsplitter with new Chonda motor this year
> View attachment 219577
> View attachment 219578
> View attachment 219579
> View attachment 219580
> View attachment 219581



well built, robust yet simple clean lines,u should sell em.


----------



## Toxic2

Just got mine finished today..Split about 1/2 a cord of softwood..works pretty good cycle time of 10 sec..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aokpops

Low rider.


----------



## genesis5521

I didn't know this thread existed.
I just posted a video of my log splitter set-up in a separate thread.

[video=youtube_share;dmfQqgVPyyk]http://youtu.be/dmfQqgVPyyk[/video]

This is a 15 minute video on how I process my firewood using a Stihl MS290 Farm Boss chainsaw and a Ryobi 4 ton electric splitter. Given the type of wood I gather, I couldn't split it any faster with any conventional hydraulic log splitter, no matter how big. Now a kinetic splitter would run circles around me, but I can't justify its cost. Don't let the Ryobi's diminutive size and tonnage fool you. Unless you're constantly splitting big gnarly rounds, the Ryobi is more than adequate. It's inexpensive (compared to hydraulic splitters), cheap to operate, quiet, easily maneuverable, and emits no fumes. There are other electric splitter on the market which I'm sure are just as good. But I can only attest to what I actually use and have experience with. Conventional gas powered hydraulic splitters start at around $1000 and go to over $10,000. They have their place. I'm just showing you what works for me and giving you some options. Every one of my friends who needed a splitter, bought a Ryobi after trying mine. I should get a commission from Ryobi and Home Depot, but that ain't gonna happen. Making firewood is a hard, physically demanding labor of love, which can significantly reduce, or entirely eliminate, your heating costs. After the initial investment in a chainsaw and splitter, there is a small, ongoing cost associated with making firewood, but it's negligible. Heck, you could do it all with a chopping axe and splitting maul. And while virtually everyone now uses a chainsaw to cut trees, a very few still do split with a splitting maul. I save approximately $1500 a year in LP gas. I've had my wood burning stove for 8 years, so I've saved $12,000.

Don <><


----------



## Ductape

aokpops said:


> Low rider.






My back is killing me just looking at that picture.


----------



## Patrick62

*critter splitter*

I have posted pix of this machine before, but it has been awhile
View attachment 220416


I need to get some new pix of it at some point.
15HP Kohler, 22gpm, 5 inch cylinder. changeable blades. Has split hundreds of cords thus far.


----------



## Jakers

genesis5521 said:


> I didn't know this thread existed.
> I just posted a video of my log splitter set-up in a separate thread.



thanks for sharing the vid. ive been thinking about gettin one of those smaller splitters for some time now just to use in the shop. for now the maul is working still but its nice to actually see one in action


----------



## Jakers

Patrick62 said:


> I have posted pix of this machine before, but it has been awhile
> View attachment 220416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some new pix of it at some point.
> 15HP Kohler, 22gpm, 5 inch cylinder. changeable blades. Has split hundreds of cords thus far.



thats neat. i like it


----------



## stump rancher

Here's mine. I bought this a couple years ago. Hydraulics run off the tractor remotes. Vertical for the big stuff, and horizontal for the smaller pieces. It runs a little slow off my little tractor, but so do I anymore. When my grandkids come over to help, I put it on the big tractor with 22 gpm hydraulics. That keeps 'em jumping.


----------



## aokpops

Ductape said:


> My back is killing me just looking at that picture.



No log lift needed . Rolled propane tank sized rounds on it not much effort . Half to make video . IMO this by far a lot faster an less strain . Than a vertical .


----------



## Steve NW WI

Might as well add mine. Not sure who built it, but it was used when I first met it around 1980. Hydraulic pump and cylinder are off a Cat, 7" bore, 28" stroke cylinder and a big single stage pump, I don't have specs on flow or pressure, but suffice it to say, its "enough".

Pump twisting duties are normally compliments of International Harvester, in this case a 1947 Farmall M. Yes, that's a belt driven buzz saw on the front.


----------



## Jakers

Steve NW WI said:


> Might as well add mine. Not sure who built it, but it was used when I first met it around 1980. Hydraulic pump and cylinder are off a Cat, 7" bore, 28" stroke cylinder and a big single stage pump, I don't have specs on flow or pressure, but suffice it to say, its "enough".
> 
> Pump twisting duties are normally compliments of International Harvester, in this case a 1947 Farmall M. Yes, that's a belt driven buzz saw on the front.



thats a HUGE cylinder on that thing. i thought i was crazy for running a 6x48 for all the years before it wore out. back then things were built out of what they had or what was cheap, not made to look pretty but made to work and last. i like the buzz saw too. been thinking of adding a hydraulic one to my splitter


----------



## ezs

*Heres mine.*

Tow behind my Jeep anywhere, narrow axle to wheel through fence gates. Working on a log lift and removable table this winter. Built 12 years ago before I ever seen a verticle model. Not sure Id want one though. Originally Briggs 5hp which finally wore out. Harbor Fr motor lasting 4 years now.

<img src="http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/323/img6613lf.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>

<img src="http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/6675/img6614p.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>


----------



## motoman3b

Just wanted to say I'm diggin this thread, there may be something wrong with me but I always enjoy seeing all the different ways people have built their log splitters I'm pretty sure no 2 are the same! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jakers

motoman3b said:


> Just wanted to say I'm diggin this thread, there may be something wrong with me but I always enjoy seeing all the different ways people have built their log splitters I'm pretty sure no 2 are the same! :msp_thumbsup:



:agree2: thats why i started it. its nice to get ideas and see why others build the way they do. always room for improvement or modifications with hydraylics


----------



## EDM Mike

Here's one that my grandfather built 30+ years ago. Still works great! I replaced the pump and motor last year and that's the only thing it's ever needed in 30 yrs. 25" travel.


----------



## ccarpen4753

ezs said:


> Tow behind my Jeep anywhere, narrow axle to wheel through fence gates. Working on a log lift and removable table this winter. Built 12 years ago before I ever seen a verticle model. Not sure Id want one though. Originally Briggs 5hp which finally wore out. Harbor Fr motor lasting 4 years now.
> 
> <img src="http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/323/img6613lf.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>
> 
> <img src="http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/6675/img6614p.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>



Sure that beam is big enough?:msp_ohmy: Is the hydro tank attached to the end of the beam or built into it?


----------



## radroy92

*Question*



ezs said:


> Tow behind my Jeep anywhere, narrow axle to wheel through fence gates. Working on a log lift and removable table this winter. Built 12 years ago before I ever seen a verticle model. Not sure Id want one though. Originally Briggs 5hp which finally wore out. Harbor Fr motor lasting 4 years now.
> 
> <img src="http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/323/img6613lf.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>
> 
> <img src="http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/6675/img6614p.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>



I was warned to keep some weight on the tongue or I'd have problems. I'm looking at you narrow axle, rear weighted setup and thinking "I wonder how that thing tracks when he's towing it"

Roy


----------



## Buck#1

*Here is my splitter*

View attachment 220801
View attachment 220802
View attachment 220803


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

At least 30 yrs old, no clue on cylnder size or tonnage, but it takes up to about 24"-ish long pieces. Built by friend of parents, we got went we moved out to the country back in 1989. Had a 8 hp on it when we got it, but the igntion kept going out, dad replaced it with a 5 hp back in '96 I think. We mothballed it in 1999, after we got our new house (with no woodstove). Yanked it out of the weeds in 2009 started getting it going again. Dad renforced the tounge, wedge, and axle. (I'm not a good welder yet.) And added a ball coupler, jack, safty chains, and a rear support post on the back of the wedge for when you split the heavy stuff and the splitter is not hooked up to a vechicle. Only things I would change would be a 2-stage pump and a control valve with a reverse detent shut off.


----------



## jags

Buck#1 - ME LIKEY. What kind of ram speed are you getting off the hydro from that ol case?


----------



## Bl8tant

Old Didier - raised, converted to wedge on ram, added work tables, updated motor, built larger hydraulic tank, added filter, added detent valve control.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=220830&d=1327973096


----------



## mga

built mine on a small boat trailer. at 65 mph you don't even know it's there. the leaf springs are excellent for towing.

pictures show the original 18hp engine, recently changed to a 16hp newer engine. 11/22 gpm pump.

in the process of adding trays on the side and looking into a best lift design for the heavy pieces.

5.5 inch cylinder, 2" ram only an 8" wedge to reduce stress. nothing has stopped it yet.


----------



## ezs

radroy92 said:


> I was warned to keep some weight on the tongue or I'd have problems. I'm looking at you narrow axle, rear weighted setup and thinking "I wonder how that thing tracks when he's towing it"
> 
> Roy



I keep it off the Interstate and around 40-45mph max to be safe, real bouncy. Not really leagal in Wa. no fenders or tabs. State Patrol really liked it crossing the ferry, told me to put lights on it, let her slide. All iron was scrap from a job, no flex in that beam. I went overkill with gussets in the tank too, Ironworker Mentality. No bolts anywhere, everything welded solid including the push plate which are beam clips upside down. Ive been seeing some cleverly engineered designs lately, but this has done so much work, myself and everyone who has used it loves it.


----------



## Jakers

MGA, i like the boat trailer idea. thats a nice clean looking splitter there. the diamond plate adds a nice touch


----------



## mga

thanks!


----------



## Jakers

Bump... 

Anybody else have a splitter they want to show off? doesnt have to be pretty, just functional. im gettin mine on here today or tomorrow.


----------



## skidoo52

heres my new splitter


----------



## Jakers

skidoo52 said:


> heres my new splitter



looks like it works well. what kind of tractor do you have that on? almost looks like the fender of a cockshutt


----------



## skidoo52

international 340


----------



## Jakers

skidoo52 said:


> international 340



guess i shoulda read ur sig... nice choice on the IH tractor. im a big fan of them. repped ya


----------



## Jakers

well i finally got around to taking pictures of my splitter so here they are. Been fighting with dead batteries and cold temps with thick oil but today worked well for splitting.

View attachment 221341





View attachment 221339





View attachment 221345





View attachment 221348





View attachment 221349


----------



## Sterff

Nice! What is the tractor? 756?


----------



## Steve NW WI

I like it jakers, but it's pointing the wrong direction!

I had a pm asking how mine was converted from 3 point to towed, and couldn't figure out how to put pics in a pm, so I'll post them here. This thing has been a tow behind ever since I've seen it, so I'm guessing a little, but the hubs, spindles, and tubing for the wheels look a lot like a rear half of a farm wagon, with the center cut out and the ends welded onto the splitter. The tongue was just welded onto the front of the frame. Over the years, I extended the hitch and PTO so it turns better, and a few hack welds and reinforcements where the tongue was originally welded to the frame cracked on me.

Notice how high up the top link is mounted. I'll guess this was done to clear the PTO with the pump mounted so high. I'll also guess it made it hard to lift and contributed to the towed conversion.


----------



## Axe Man

View attachment 221351
View attachment 221352
View attachment 221353
View attachment 221354
View attachment 221355


This isn't mine ( wish it was ) I found it for sale on Kijiji. Looks interesting.


----------



## Axe Man

View attachment 221361
View attachment 221362

Here's the rest.


----------



## Whitespider

Full *hands-free* auto-cycle
10 second cycle time
Automatic throttle control
Adjustable stroke length (infinite from 1 to 25-inches)
8000 PSI operating pressure
18 “_real_” tons of force from a cylinder measuring only 2¾-inches outside diameter
Wedge, beam and cylinder tilt to the side for large rounds
Weighs less than 200 pounds (my 3-year-old can lift the beam and roll it around)


----------



## Jakers

Sterff said:


> Nice! What is the tractor? 756?



Its a '67 Farmall 706 diesel. its the 282d not the german 310d but it still does everything i ask


----------



## 1project2many

Nice! First time I ever wanted to follow a parade entry and pick up the "chunks."








Now that's just plain cheatin'! Can't help but like it.

I'll see about getting a few pictures of mine when I can get outside in the daylight.


----------



## Dustyw

heres mine just got 19 hours on it since I built it. 12.5hp kohler 22gpm barnes pump. 5"bore 30" stroke and 3 1/2" rod main splitting cylinder. prince auto cycle valve. log lift and hydraulic 4 way wedge with built in hydraulic jack. Takes 3 men to run this thing at full production. Sure is a big improvement over what I was using. I have added a few extras not in the pics. I added a work light and dual dolly wheels to put in the front with a fold down hitch for the rear so I can move it easier with the coot(the other orange thing in the pic). I will try to get a few pics in a few days.

View attachment 221435
View attachment 221436
View attachment 221437
View attachment 221438
View attachment 221439


----------



## 1grnlwn

Here is mine after an addition of a cyl and hose guard. Plus a fresh paint job. It will never look this good again.


----------



## Buck#1

*love splitting*

ya really love splitting wood now. Used to not like the big ugly wood but doesnt bother me anymore.


----------



## Jakers

Buck#1 said:


> ya really love splitting wood now. Used to not like the big ugly wood but doesnt bother me anymore.



thats a sweet splitter for sure. i also like the dual stacks on the smoker/hog roaster behind it in the first pic


----------



## Buck#1

thanks roaster works great also, chrome always makes it better.


----------



## owbguy

this is an old Lickety Log Splitter bought by my grandmother in the late 1960's. Its been rebuilt twice. Slow and steady.


----------



## owbguy




----------



## Steve NW WI

owbguy said:


> how do you guys get images to show up in s post?



Try the link in my signature. It's not really difficult, just tedious.


----------



## owbguy

Steve NW WI said:


> Try the link in my signature. It's not really difficult, just tedious.



Tedious is an understatement. What a crappy system.


----------



## Toxic2

I use imageshack. Just upload the photo and copy and paste the link. Even i can do it

Only down side is you have to upload pictures one at a time. but really how many pictures do you add in a post at once anyway..


----------



## rarefish383

owbguy said:


> this is an old Lickety Log Splitter bought by my grandmother in the late 1960's. Its been rebuilt twice. Slow and steady.



I'm glad some one else had a Lickity. I just picked up one from my buddy for 50 bucks. Mine is the bigger model with a 36" capacity. After reasearching this thing it is really cool. Instead of a 2 stage pump it has a 2 stage cylinder. A hydraulic pressure valve senses build up and kicks in the second stage of the cylinder. It has an auto cycle that will automatically trip the ram forward and auto return. All you have to do is feed it and watch your hands. For heavy rounds it sits flat on the ground, no lifting. For smaller pieces the axle rotates up for a comfortable splitting height. To raise the machine back up into the high, towing position, you hook a cable on a post on the ram and extend it, pulling and locking the axle into position. As for slow, NO. Pending on model it has a 7.5 to 9.5 cycle time. The economy models with a single stage cylinder were slower with cycle times of 20 to 30 seconds pending on model. It has large springs that return the cylinder quite quickly. The designer was the head of Waco Aircraft Co and built it in ther factory untill selling the rights to another co. One thing he used from aircraft technology was the use of heat treated alloy steal, this thing only weighs 500 lbs and will split anything. I'd like to restore this one to as new condition, but for now I just want to see if I can get it to cycle as it should.










My old splitter was a Bliss 40hp comercial splitter, and I'm really pumped to prove this dinky little machine can hold it's own with the old Bliss, Joe.


----------



## Blazin

Here's my wood hog


----------



## Jakers

i do like that splitter there blazin. i need to make a table like yours for the end of mine


----------



## wadeclinton

*My and my brothers Woodsplitter*

Here is ours. Its a pre made beam that we added everything else to. I started the project in High School and my brother finished it up the semester after I graduated. We made the pusher, oil tank, motor mount, welded a steering axle straight, and added grippy tires for traction. The motor is an 8HP Briggs&Stratton from a crapped out generator, we cut the tapered shaft off with it running using a hack saw. The key was cut using a die grinder. I think the only thing we bought was the hoses, valve, pump, and pump mount. The first cylinder was free, but it broke and we had to buy the current one. The next upgrade I think will be a bigger motor and pump.


----------



## rarefish383

I love it when young guys do stuff that can't be done. If you asked how to get that shaft cut, you would have been told to pull the crank, take it to a machine shop, have it precission cut and balanced, and a new key way added. Or, just fire the sucker up and hold a hack saw blade on it till the end falls off. Way to go, Joe.


----------



## 1project2many

Here's mine. No I beam here, just a square beam with a plate welded to it. 14 horse engine plus mechanical reduction on the pump drive pulleys means I rarely have to run it above idle. It's got a nice, wide wedge for fast splitting. Most woods require about 1/2 to 2/3 push across the wedge and they're apart. That's a boat axle underneath for towing although it's never moved since I put it in that spot. The white line on the side is 14 inches from the tip of the wedge.


----------



## Jakers

just had to share this home made splitter video i found on you tube

[video=youtube;MD0cp3g6O78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD0cp3g6O78&feature=related[/video]


----------



## owbguy

Jakers said:


> just had to share this home made splitter video i found on you tube
> 
> [video=youtube;MD0cp3g6O78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD0cp3g6O78&feature=related[/video]



That's pretty slick, although I almost lost a thumb just watching it....


----------



## jrider

Pretty cool, but how much time is wasted having to bring every piece of wood to the splitter?


----------



## Jakers

jrider said:


> Pretty cool, but how much time is wasted having to bring every piece of wood to the splitter?



no idea. but its unique for sure. just thought id toss it on here


----------



## Blazin

Jakers said:


> just had to share this home made splitter video i found on you tube



Pretty slick!!....till you put a 2' block of elm or yellow birch under it, then you'd see some antics


----------



## BrokenToys

My Lickity Log Splitter for the club here. One hell of a machine that is for sure.


----------



## owbguy

BrokenToys said:


> My Lickity Log Splitter for the club here. One hell of a machine that is for sure.









Nice to see another Lickety. Looks good. Is your splitter cycle time fast?


----------



## BrokenToys

the return spring is a bit worn out but it cycles in about 14 seconds.


----------



## SS396driver

Blazin said:


> ^^^^ Them torque thrust wheels rock!




look to be Pontiac rims 


This is the community splitter ..Goes from my dads to brother in laws and my house have to say I have been very impressed by it nothing has stopped it yet and we do some knarly wood at times 











Best thing is my dad wont take any money towards it I we just need to keep him in wood. He only uses 1-2 cords a year


----------



## Jakers

*bump*

just keepin this one up in the list so the new guys have a chance to read and post their splitters too


----------



## VW Splitter

*VW Splitter*

View attachment 226183
View attachment 226180
View attachment 226181
View attachment 226182
View attachment 226179


Built this about 25 years ago. Added the log lift about 5 years ago. It seems to be more of a catapult than a lift. It works great if you are easy on the valve, need to know if I can slow it down. What do I need and where would I put it? Added lights to keep splitting up into the night. Has a 5 inch x 24 inch cylindar, 2.5 inch rod, the H beam is 8 inches wide x 8.5 inches tall and 5/8 inches thick with quarter inch plate on each side to reinforce it. The pump is 15 gpm at 1600 rpm, I run it at 2200 rpm, any idea what the gpm is then?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

VW Splitter said:


> Built this about 25 years ago. Added the log lift about 5 years ago. It seems to be more of a catapult than a lift. It works great if you are easy on the valve, need to know if I can slow it down. What do I need and where would I put it? Added lights to keep splitting up into the night. Has a 5 inch x 24 inch cylindar, 2.5 inch rod, the H beam is 8 inches wide x 8.5 inches tall and 5/8 inches thick with quarter inch plate on each side to reinforce it. The pump is 15 gpm at 1600 rpm, I run it at 2200 rpm, any idea what the gpm is then?View attachment 226179
> View attachment 226180
> View attachment 226181
> View attachment 226182
> View attachment 226183



Probably the experts will chime in but you can get a simple flow control. We had them on our leg augers on the farm and they were just a simple gate valve(think garden hose valve only heavy duty) Easy to plumb into existing set up. Some have talked about using restrictor washers in the past. The valve is the best option to me as you can fine tune it to your wants. Heat doesn't really play into this as you not using it all the time. Hope this helps


----------



## LAH

Love that key chain.:cool2:



VW Splitter said:


> View attachment 226183
> View attachment 226180
> View attachment 226181
> View attachment 226182
> View attachment 226179
> 
> 
> Built this about 25 years ago. Added the log lift about 5 years ago. It seems to be more of a catapult than a lift. It works great if you are easy on the valve, need to know if I can slow it down. What do I need and where would I put it? Added lights to keep splitting up into the night. Has a 5 inch x 24 inch cylindar, 2.5 inch rod, the H beam is 8 inches wide x 8.5 inches tall and 5/8 inches thick with quarter inch plate on each side to reinforce it. The pump is 15 gpm at 1600 rpm, I run it at 2200 rpm, any idea what the gpm is then?


----------



## radroy92

*Over built*



VW Splitter said:


> View attachment 226183
> View attachment 226180
> View attachment 226181
> View attachment 226182
> View attachment 226179
> 
> 
> Built this about 25 years ago. Added the log lift about 5 years ago. It seems to be more of a catapult than a lift. It works great if you are easy on the valve, need to know if I can slow it down. What do I need and where would I put it? Added lights to keep splitting up into the night. Has a 5 inch x 24 inch cylindar, 2.5 inch rod, the H beam is 8 inches wide x 8.5 inches tall and 5/8 inches thick with quarter inch plate on each side to reinforce it. The pump is 15 gpm at 1600 rpm, I run it at 2200 rpm, any idea what the gpm is then?



LoveIt!! Over built , over powered, (over thought ;-))........my kind of machine!!

Roy


----------



## Blazin

VW Splitter said:


> Built this about 25 years ago. Added the log lift about 5 years ago. It seems to be more of a catapult than a lift. It works great if you are easy on the valve, need to know if I can slow it down. What do I need and where would I put it? Added lights to keep splitting up into the night. Has a 5 inch x 24 inch cylindar, 2.5 inch rod, the H beam is 8 inches wide x 8.5 inches tall and 5/8 inches thick with quarter inch plate on each side to reinforce it. The pump is 15 gpm at 1600 rpm, I run it at 2200 rpm, any idea what the gpm is then?



Awesome splitter!!!  To slow that lift down simply braze the lower fitting (beam side) on the lift ram shut and then drill a 3/32" hole thru it, it has to be a straight fitting obviously.


----------



## farmboss45

Blazin said:


> Here's my wood hog



Nice splitter, I am planning on a table similar to that, I was going to make it removable, but I like the fold up option better. What did you use for a lift cylinder? I was thinking hoist, but may go lift instead. Very nice design and craftsmanship sir!


----------



## Blazin

farmboss45 said:


> Nice splitter, I am planning on a table similar to that, I was going to make it removable, but I like the fold up option better. What did you use for a lift cylinder? I was thinking hoist, but may go lift instead. Very nice design and craftsmanship sir!



Thanks! The table is removable, it pivots on one pin that can be pulled to remove the table. The lift cylinder is a 2x8x1, here's the beginings of the lift http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/62065.htm


----------



## Stihlman441

The Ozzy made Superaxe splitter.


----------



## Jakers

thats a cool design for a splitter there stihlman441. you guys down there have lotsa cool toys from the looks of it. kinda nice getting to see the way things work else where


----------



## Stihlman441

These splitters are a good design fast,ergenomic very good on Ozzy softer woods eg Stringbark,Sugargum some of the dry Redgum and Box family woods test her out at times.
Hows your CMTronic going.


----------



## dancan

Hey Stihlman441 , we need a video of you running a few blocks though that machine .


----------



## triptester

The Superaxe is made by Whitlands Engineering. Here is a link to their site.
They make a couple different style splitters.

Whitlands Engineering


----------



## tomtrees58

this one works well for me i cut over 100 cords a year


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## LAH

Nice pile there Tom but where did that Ford come from?:msp_smile:


----------



## tomtrees58

LAH said:


> Nice pile there Tom but where did that Ford come from?:msp_smile:


got it from oyster bay water co


----------



## Stihlman441

dancan said:


> Hey Stihlman441 , we need a video of you running a few blocks though that machine .



Its not a very good vid but you will get an idear.

[video=youtube;E10LUBk-pMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E10LUBk-pMQ[/video]


----------



## LAH

*Stihlman441*

Pretty slick, what kind of wood is that?


----------



## Stihlman441

LAH said:


> Pretty slick, what kind of wood is that?



Sugargum one of the best Ozzy hard woods.


----------



## deadtrees

*Question for Tomtrees*

Will that big of a pile air dry? I have wondered how big a pile will dry by itself. How long do you leave it? This is also a question for anyone else. How big of a thrown pile will dry without stacking in rows?


----------



## tomtrees58

dead trees said:


> Will that big of a pile air dry? I have wondered how big a pile will dry by itself. How long do you leave it? This is also a question for anyone else. How big of a thrown pile will dry without stacking in rows?


here's a side pic of my wood its all stacked just thrown on top the wood will be ready in sept for sail its in all sun all day


----------



## Jakers

Stihlman441 said:


> These splitters are a good design fast,ergenomic very good on Ozzy softer woods eg Stringbark,Sugargum some of the dry Redgum and Box family woods test her out at times.
> Hows your CMTronic going.



the CM-Tronic works great, the little ive gotten to use it that is. i went back to work now and ill be busy till next fall to almost winter again. i get roughly 2 months to myself and that all depends on the snow. i also do snow removal (gotta pay for the toys somehow).


----------



## mbergeon

My junk:

View attachment 227058







The original 12 hp briggs engine was a hard starting, plastic wrapped, pile.

My brother had an old lawnmower with a 15 hp Kohler, I figured what the heck, lets keep the original controls in place and adapt what we can.

Electric start is nice.

Yea, the headlights even work.


----------



## VW Splitter

*Headlights even work*



mbergeon said:


> My junk:
> 
> View attachment 227058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original 12 hp briggs engine was a hard starting, plastic wrapped, pile.
> 
> My brother had an old lawnmower with a 15 hp Kohler, I figured what the heck, lets keep the original controls in place and adapt what we can.
> 
> Electric start is nice.
> 
> Yea, the headlights even work.



I love your "junk". Craftsman cover,a great idea. I thought I was the only one with headlights on a log splitter. You might want to add some more lights on the other end. Split on, through the night.


----------



## woodywoodchucke

genesis5521 said:


> I didn't know this thread existed.
> I just posted a video of my log splitter set-up in a separate thread.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;dmfQqgVPyyk]http://youtu.be/dmfQqgVPyyk[/video]
> 
> This is a 15 minute video on how I process my firewood using a Stihl MS290 Farm Boss chainsaw and a Ryobi 4 ton electric splitter. Given the type of wood I gather, I couldn't split it any faster with any conventional hydraulic log splitter, no matter how big. Now a kinetic splitter would run circles around me, but I can't justify its cost. Don't let the Ryobi's diminutive size and tonnage fool you. Unless you're constantly splitting big gnarly rounds, the Ryobi is more than adequate. It's inexpensive (compared to hydraulic splitters), cheap to operate, quiet, easily maneuverable, and emits no fumes. There are other electric splitter on the market which I'm sure are just as good. But I can only attest to what I actually use and have experience with. Conventional gas powered hydraulic splitters start at around $1000 and go to over $10,000. They have their place. I'm just showing you what works for me and giving you some options. Every one of my friends who needed a splitter, bought a Ryobi after trying mine. I should get a commission from Ryobi and Home Depot, but that ain't gonna happen. Making firewood is a hard, physically demanding labor of love, which can significantly reduce, or entirely eliminate, your heating costs. After the initial investment in a chainsaw and splitter, there is a small, ongoing cost associated with making firewood, but it's negligible. Heck, you could do it all with a chopping axe and splitting maul. And while virtually everyone now uses a chainsaw to cut trees, a very few still do split with a splitting maul. I save approximately $1500 a year in LP gas. I've had my wood burning stove for 8 years, so I've saved $12,000.
> 
> Don <><


 I just got the task force at Lowes and the thing is awsome. 21" lenth and 10" rounds but ive done 20" with no problems. Its rated as a 5 ton. Cost was $255.00.


----------



## Stihlman441

Good stuff Don,thanks for taking the time and sharing.:smile2:


----------



## Fred Wright

Well... we're probably outclassed in this department, I'm sure but I'd like to share a photo of our weekend warrior firewood gear ~ Ramsplitter electric, 16 ton 2-stage.

We cut in the woodlot next door and load the rounds to the yard for splitting. This machine is very quiet and goes through everything we've laid on it. If it doesn't split, it cuts. It mauls its way through knots and crotches. Even the sweet gum doesn't stop it. 

Not bad for a little machine that fits through the utility room door. We can store it inside when not using it.


----------



## farmboss45

*Splitterzilla*

This is the start of my new splitter, 15.5 horse electric start, 28 gpm pump with 3/4 inch ports. Will have a hydraulic log lift when done. Sets on a ford 9 inch rear end cut down with 265 tires to get the height, no bending over. Finished the table last night.







View attachment 227354
View attachment 227355
View attachment 227358


----------



## jrclen

It's not home made but it's what I use. I love it.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

jrclen said:


> It's not home made but it's what I use. I love it.




That is a nice, well thought out set up. Looks like you can back a truck into one of the bays and the rounds never hit the ground(for one load anyway  ) One of the better ways I've seen!


----------



## ezs

*Updated my splitter, whew,,,*

Upadated my splitter which is on page 3, adding a log lift. I used a 2X10 cylinder which allows me to stow the lift vertically for towing and mobility moving through tight spaces. I have an adjustable outrigger in back, works like a charm. FYI: 1/16" hole for flow control both directions is perfect, plenty fast. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07381024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07401024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07411024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07451024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stihlman441

That wood looks a bit like Cypress ?.


----------



## Blazin

farmboss45 said:


> This is the start of my new splitter, 15.5 horse electric start, 28 gpm pump with 3/4 inch ports. Will have a hydraulic log lift when done. Sets on a ford 9 inch rear end cut down with 265 tires to get the height, no bending over. Finished the table last night.



Nice table!


----------



## Tiewire

View attachment 227748
My idea for log lift


----------



## ken45

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 227748
> My idea for log lift



I did something very similar but added a $79 HF 12v winch and a pair of logging tongs. It gets the big ones up on the splitter 

Ken


----------



## Conkl

Well just finished this up, will fire it up saturday and see if it will split wood. It has 11.5 hp electric start Briggs, 13.6 gpm Barnes pump, Prince valve, 7.5 gallons hydraulic fluid, high speed wheels, beam is two 3.5 x 10 beams welded together. Need to build the table for the splits next.


----------



## jags

Conkl said:


> Well just finished this up, will fire it up saturday and see if it will split wood. It has 11.5 hp electric start Briggs, 13.6 gpm Barnes pump, Prince valve, 7.5 gallons hydraulic fluid, high speed wheels, beam is two 3.5 x 10 beams welded together. Need to build the table for the splits next.




Hmmm....this reminds me of something...
14.5 hp
16 gpm speeco
8 gallons of juice
And LOW speed tires::msp_w00t:
Still need to make the work table. And yours is much cleaner (I used what I had).
The build thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/194745.htm


----------



## WidowMaker

ezs said:


> Upadated my splitter which is on page 3, adding a log lift. I used a 2X10 cylinder which allows me to stow the lift vertically for towing and mobility moving through tight spaces. I have an adjustable outrigger in back, works like a charm. FYI: 1/16" hole for flow control both directions is perfect, plenty fast.
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07381024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07401024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07411024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg2/ezsemanate/IMG_07451024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



===

What keeps it from flopping over on its side when you lift them heavies???


----------



## OhioGregg

Lots of great splitters in this thread, both home made & store bought. I thought the 3 pointers needed a little love too. I bought this back in 1986. Has split a lot of wood in the years since. Nicest thing I like about a 3 pointer is you can run it at a height that is comfortable to stand at. I suppose all style of splitters have their pros & cons. This one was rated at 11 tons. Which don't sound like much, compared to most splitters today. But has worked well for me all these years. 

















Gregg,


----------



## Tiewire

Have not needed it yet but if you look under the swivel for the boom there is a 2.5 inch squaretube that I can slide a outrigger witha trailer jack on the end for more support.


----------



## ezs

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> What keeps it from flopping over on its side when you lift them heavies???



Hidden in the photos, there is an outrigger weled in the very back. It extends out a few inch's past the wheel. The leaf springs are soft and compress a bit much, so out rigger was needed. Its a 2"x2"X1/4"wall tube about 3 1/2' long, adjustable vert leg too.


----------



## Jakers

just keepin this thread on the first page. anybody else got one they wanna show off? gotta be a few newbies that have not shared what they use yet. how bout the members that are just a little shy? doesnt matter if its new or well used, painted or rusty just keep em comin


----------



## owbguy

Jakers said:


> just keepin this thread on the first page. anybody else got one they wanna show off? gotta be a few newbies that have not shared what they use yet. how bout the members that are just a little shy? doesnt matter if its new or well used, painted or rusty just keep em comin




Ok Jakers, I'll bite. 
Here's my new splitter to replace the old splitter posted a few pages back. The guy you see built the splitter for me.


----------



## jrider

owbguy said:


> Ok Jakers, I'll bite.
> Here's my new splitter to replace the old splitter posted a few pages back. The guy you see built the splitter for me.



That thing looks pretty B.A. Mind asking how much something like that costs? How fast can you split a cord with it?


----------



## owbguy

jrider said:


> That thing looks pretty B.A. Mind asking how much something like that costs? How fast can you split a cord with it?



I can hook you up with the guy that built it and he can answer your 1st question. Shoot me a pm if you are serious about it.
As for splitting time, its pretty fast. I haven't timed it officially though. Cycle time is about 8 seconds on a 6" bore 30" stroke 3.5" rod. It has a double pump and runs 2 stage.


----------



## Blazin

owbguy said:


> Ok Jakers, I'll bite.
> Here's my new splitter to replace the old splitter posted a few pages back. The guy you see built the splitter for me.



NICE!


----------



## Jakers

:jawdrop:wow!!! That takes the cake rite there. mite as well shut her down now cuz thats a hard one to top. very nice owbguy


----------



## CUCV

Very nice splitter! How much wood do you split a year? What's the difference between the two 6-ways heads for the splitter?

Got any pictures of your masonry fireplace? Is is a kit? russian stove style?



owbguy said:


> I can hook you up with the guy that built it and he can answer your 1st question. Shoot me a pm if you are serious about it.
> As for splitting time, its pretty fast. I haven't timed it officially though. Cycle time is about 8 seconds on a 6" bore 30" stroke 3.5" rod. It has a double pump and runs 2 stage.


----------



## owbguy

CUCV said:


> Very nice splitter! How much wood do you split a year? What's the difference between the two 6-ways heads for the splitter?
> 
> Got any pictures of your masonry fireplace? Is is a kit? russian stove style?



I'm splitting for my boiler and my masonry fireplace, and my dad's boiler. I have a neighbor (farmer) with 3 boilers and I help him in exchange for wood and other stuff I need. And I have 22 cottages that are heated solely by round oak stoves. I tend to use a decent amount of wood.... 

I'll look for photos of the masonry fireplace. It will take a 36" log. Not a kit. I had it built from scratch when I built my house. Have I mentioned that I love fires. I can sit and watch a fire for hours. Its one of the few things that can get me to sit still.

Those aren't two 6-way wedges. One is a 6-way, the other is an 8-way that is hybrid box/star wedge. I'll do a separate thread on the splitter here at some point.

I've been splitting wood mostly by hand all my life. I use the old Lickety Splitter some, but its too slow for me and I have a lot of wood that is too big to get onto the beam easily (or at all). I finally bit the bullet. The log lift is so nice. Why I didn't get a splitter with log lift years ago is beyond me.


----------



## owbguy

photos of splitter and kubota, lotsa orange... gotta like orange


----------



## beerman6

owbguy said:


> Ok Jakers, I'll bite.
> Here's my new splitter to replace the old splitter posted a few pages back. The guy you see built the splitter for me.



 I'd it hit...


----------



## CUCV

*wedges*

I guess I'm confused, looks like you have 4 different slide on wedges, three of them look similar.


----------



## owbguy

CUCV said:


> I guess I'm confused, looks like you have 4 different slide on wedges, three of them look similar.



they are all similar and which I use depends on what I'm splitting and what size splits I want.
4, 6, 8 and 12 way wedges
8 and 12 way wedges are for splitting straight grain rounds into 3"x4" firewood pieces.
4 and 6 way wedges are for splitting boiler size pieces and breaking down large and/or knotty rounds.

Yesterday I split some 16"-18" red oak rounds cut 18" long for standard firewood (round oak stove wood). I used the 12-way for mostly 1-pass splitting. I could have used a smaller wedge and split and resplit. 12-way did it in one pass mostly; had to resplit a couple pieces that were borderline too large for the round oak stoves.


----------



## djones

Here is my spare parts splitter, made from spare parts from around the garage, used 5½ hp B&S water pump motor, wheels from a 1936 field plow, frame and I-beam welded together from used channel iron, used hoses cut from an old bailer and kicker (new ends), pump from a snow plow, control valve from a tractor control stack valve, trailer hitch is new, 3' ram from an unknown source, friend of mine bought a barrel of rams at a farm auction and gave me one. Time and the few items I bought were my only expense.
View attachment 231616
View attachment 231617


----------



## marimus

Another home made splitter. This one ain't mobile like a lot of you guys seem to be, the wood comes to it for splitting. Chonda 13hp engine, 2 stage hydraulic pump pretty simple setup, at a good working height. I use a loader bucket to lift the logs up to the right height and roll em over for splitting.

I'm working on a conveyor/chute at the moment for it.


----------



## Danxtro

Here is my home made wood splitter, made with a 5hp electrical motor. No big noise! we can speak to each other easily when working with it. Need to add a log lifter on it, it's gonna be on my project list...
I started splitting friday. Today I took the time for pictures.


----------



## KiwiBro

thanks for the pics.

What's the tine spacing on your 'wood rake' attachment on the FEL please (assuming you use it to pick up split wood - or is it just used for hay bales/silage, etc?), and how much smaller than the spacing can the wood be before too much of it falls through when picking up from a pile of split wood? I need something similar and still can't find what I'm looking for - probably b/c I can't decide exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## Danxtro

The spacing between each rake is 7in. I use it for lifting big logs and wood racks when my three points fork lift is not installed on a tractor. The spacing is too much large for splitted wood. It has an adaptor that slip onto the rake to make a bucket (I inserted an image).


----------



## KiwiBro

Thanks.


----------



## sam-tip

owbguy said:


> Ok Jakers, I'll bite.
> Here's my new splitter to replace the old splitter posted a few pages back. The guy you see built the splitter for me.



I like the splitter. I think it looks like a "all wood log splitter" made in Michigan. I wish I could see one of the big splitters splitting.

Looks strong and fast. I am still trying to find the ideal splitter. Only have three now. Either to slow or not enough power. I am still trying to find a you tube video of vertical press used to split big rounds into little chunks. I seen it once and can't find it again.


----------



## owbguy

sam-tip said:


> I like the splitter. I think it looks like a "all wood log splitter" made in Michigan. I wish I could see one of the big splitters splitting.
> 
> Looks strong and fast. I am still trying to find the ideal splitter. Only have three now. Either to slow or not enough power. I am still trying to find a you tube video of vertical press used to split big rounds into little chunks. I seen it once and can't find it again.



Yes, it is made by AllWood. Come and split some rounds with me. Its about 39 tons of splitting force, takes a 30" log and has a 8 second cycle time. Fast and strong was the goal. Sam shoot me a pm if you want to talk splitters.

Here are some photos of rounds split yesterday. It ate them like candy...

This oak round is about 38"





I didn't measure this maple round, but it was between 30" and 40"





This is my dad with a old chunk of white oak


----------



## Tiewire

I am pretty new to this posting business so bear with me. In a previous post that I believe was addressed to me Widow Maker asked how I lifted those heavies. I hope the picture gets on here. splitter got a little light over side but we got the round on the beam.


----------



## Zare

*Before..when it worked*

My Speeco..and my wood girl...




In happier times, the splitter working before multiple failures.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Stihlman441 said:


> Sugargum one of the best Ozzy hard woods.



And the splitter sure don't seem to slow down much when you put a big one in there. Nice working machine !


----------



## Curby

owbguy said:


> Yes, it is made by AllWood. Come and split some rounds with me. Its about 39 tons of splitting force, takes a 30" log and has a 8 second cycle time. Fast and strong was the goal. Sam shoot me a pm if you want to talk splitters.
> 
> Here are some photos of rounds split yesterday. It ate them like candy...
> 
> This oak round is about 38"




Does that thing need trailer brakes? :msp_wink:


----------



## farmboss45

*Finally, life is gonna be a little easier, finished my splitter!!*

I,ve been working on this splittler all winter, trying to get all the heights and things in the right position, and FINALLY! Here it is. 15.5 horse electric start, 22 gpm pump, dual stage valve for splitter and lift, hydraulic log lift, big table for splitts, and looks good to boot!View attachment 237022
View attachment 237023
View attachment 237024
View attachment 237025


----------



## cowroy

farmboss45 said:


> farmboss45



Very nicely done! Now all ya need is a big chrome stack out the hood


----------



## Bushmans

farmboss45 said:


> I,ve been working on this splittler all winter, trying to get all the heights and things in the right position, and FINALLY! Here it is. 15.5 horse electric start, 22 gpm pump, dual stage valve for splitter and lift, hydraulic log lift, big table for splitts, and looks good to boot!View attachment 237022
> View attachment 237023
> View attachment 237024
> View attachment 237025



Wow Mike she turned out sweet. Looks even better with wood on it. Nice job. Your pics didn't work, sorry. We'll work on that but in the meantime here they are.

View attachment 237028





View attachment 237029





View attachment 237030





View attachment 237031


----------



## ShaneLogs

owbguy said:


> photos of splitter and kubota, lotsa orange... gotta like orange



I also love orange just like you! I like your set-up too! I'm jealous, Looks good!


----------



## russhd1997

Not a pretty as some of the others in this thread but it gets the job done.


----------



## Blackdog87

Alright fellas here are the pics some of you were asking for. Thanks to Hedgegrow for helping me figure out how to post pics. Geesh waht a pain. Anyway this is my grandpas splitter on loan to me indefinately. He told me I might as well keep it here where it will get used. Fine by me. It might not be the fastest splitter but it's way faster than splitting by hand. I don't have any specs on the pump or ram but i'v never even had it struggle to split something. I tried to see what max pressure was by putting a maple round in it against the grain but it crushed it before the gauge got past 4000lbs. I'm not sure the gauge is accurate. I would have thought it would take more than 2 tons to crush a maple round in half lol. The engine is off an old ThermoKing refridgerated trailer. It's a a horizontally opposed twin cylinder. Looks like half a VW engine. It's got enough power that I usually split with the engine idling. Running at higher rpm's just seems to push the ram a tad faster but seems to poweer through just the same. The thing is built like a tank. I'll never have to worry about damaging it but it's a little overkill for me. The tongue weight is around 150lbs and total weight, im guessing, somewhere around a half ton so i cant move it with the 3 wheeler or the lawn mower. My grandpa said he hired a local welder to build it for him in the late seventies. I'v been using it since i was a kid and with a little maintanence should last ling enough for my future children to use it.


----------



## owbguy

Blackdog87 said:


> My grandpa said he hired a local welder to build it for him in the late seventies. I'v been using it since i was a kid and with a little maintanence should last ling enough for my future children to use it.




That's a pretty clean splitter for being that old with little maintenance. Very nice. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## triptester

The beam looks really stout. At 4000 psi and assuming the cylinder has a 4" bore the tonnage would be 25 tons.


----------



## Jakers

Just bumpin this thread back up there so any new comers can read it and post pics of what they use


----------



## wndwlkr

I built this in my shop.View attachment 244112
View attachment 244113
View attachment 244114
:msp_w00t:


----------



## KiwiBro

wndwlkr said:


> I built this in my shop.View attachment 244112
> View attachment 244113
> View attachment 244114
> :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jakers

nice


----------



## damato333

Heres my splitter from all wood. It's a nice splitter. There are some minor things I would tweak but overall it's a good splitter and it gets the job done. If you need to save some cash I would definitely go with all wood. But if you have the money for a Timberwolf and have the work to recoup the investment I would go with the Timberwolf. If something happens to fail on a Timberwolf within the warranty you can take it back to the dealership and tell them to fix it. I already had a valve go on this splitter. All wood sent me a new valve but no money to have a guy put the new one on. You might spend a little more on a Timberwolf but you always know if something fails within the warranty Timberwolf will fix it.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Blackdog87 said:


> Alright fellas here are the pics some of you were asking for. Thanks to Hedgegrow for helping me figure out how to post pics. Geesh waht a pain. Anyway this is my grandpas splitter on loan to me indefinately. He told me I might as well keep it here where it will get used. Fine by me. It might not be the fastest splitter but it's way faster than splitting by hand. I don't have any specs on the pump or ram but i'v never even had it struggle to split something. I tried to see what max pressure was by putting a maple round in it against the grain but it crushed it before the gauge got past 4000lbs. I'm not sure the gauge is accurate. I would have thought it would take more than 2 tons to crush a maple round in half lol. The engine is off an old ThermoKing refridgerated trailer. It's a a horizontally opposed twin cylinder. Looks like half a VW engine. It's got enough power that I usually split with the engine idling. Running at higher rpm's just seems to push the ram a tad faster but seems to poweer through just the same. The thing is built like a tank. I'll never have to worry about damaging it but it's a little overkill for me. The tongue weight is around 150lbs and total weight, im guessing, somewhere around a half ton so i cant move it with the 3 wheeler or the lawn mower. My grandpa said he hired a local welder to build it for him in the late seventies. I'v been using it since i was a kid and with a little maintanence should last ling enough for my future children to use it.



Could be called a John Deere :msp_razz:


----------



## Timber_Hitch

Jakers said:


> Ive looked around thru the threads and couldt find one place for people to post pictures of their wood splitter set ups. if one exists already then point me to it. if not then lets make this the place and maybe down the road even a sticky. The splitters im refering to mostly are the home built or store bought and customized to work better for individual needs (add on log tables, 4 or 6 way wedges, log lift designs and build photos, etc). it be nice to have them all in one place



View attachment 244384


----------



## dancan

Timber_Hitch said:


>



Show off !


----------



## redheadwoodshed

KiwiBro said:


>



I'll bet that seat ya got there is way more comfortable than that block of wood I use, and I really like your paint job!


----------



## owbguy

Timber_Hitch said:


> View attachment 244384



Hey Timber_Hitch, what size throat does that splitter have? Is it fast? Looks like a nice set up.


----------



## Timber_Hitch

owbguy said:


> Hey Timber_Hitch, what size throat does that splitter have? Is it fast? Looks like a nice set up.



OWBGUY , the wedge stands 15" the ram stands 12" the cylinder is 6.5. I only run this splitter with normal flow hydraulics because its so fast. I guess I could be faster if it was a business but I only split what I need and for a close neighbor friend. Its a monster !
The Hi-flow option on the Bobcat is just to fast for me I dont get enough practice with just personal use. The standard flow makes it easier to pinch the wood without splitting it so you can move it to the splitting location if necessary.


----------



## ccarpen4753

Bump


----------



## mr.finn

Alright, been lurking around AS for a while now and came across this thread. Will post some pics when I figure out how. anyone ever hear of Robush woodsplitters? I have one my dad bought probably in the 70's, still used to this day.


----------



## iowa

Here's mine. I converted this from a regular 28ton Swisher log splitter.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

My homebuilt splitter was built for the way we work out wood. 40 inch beam height, 25 HP motor, 28 GPM pump, 33 gallon hydro tank, 5 X 30 Prince cylinder, Full auto cycle valves, swing away lockable tables, stabilizers for dragging and lifting, cordless remote winch with 30 ft of reach, overhead light, Quick attach single or 4 way wedges, adjustable length stops and quick attach hitch system.








































Build can be viewed at:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/206143.htm


----------



## Dog_River

*New Splitter........*

I picked this up for a song and dance. It was a commercail verital shake splitter at one time. The guy I bought it from put a new 5HP Baldor motor 230V and a new hydraulic cylinder on it. The fluid resavoir is in the big square tube. It really splits big knotty blocks like nothing and is quite fast. I just have to get the thing set up the way I want. Its to low the way it is. I may put is on wheels but will mainly be in one spot. The thing weights a alot ! Big, heavy, well made.

View attachment 260847


----------



## Mac88

Dog_River said:


> I picked this up for a song and dance. It was a commercail verital shake splitter at one time. The guy I bought it from put a new 5HP Baldor motor 230V and a new hydraulic cylinder on it. The fluid resavoir is in the big square tube. It really splits big knotty blocks like nothing and is quite fast. I just have to get the thing set up the way I want. Its to low the way it is. I may put is on wheels but will mainly be in one spot. The thing weights a alot ! Big, heavy, well made.
> 
> View attachment 260847



Nice. I'd put it on wheels just to make it easy to move, and lower the motor a bit to get the CG down. Looks like it ought to do the job for ya.


----------



## Typhke

Wow! Some really nice splitters here! Here is a picture of the one my dad and I made a few years back. 






Looks a mess with all the hydraulic lines but once the cylinder goes up, they aren't a problem.


----------



## Gavman

Typhke said:


> Wow! Some really nice splitters here! Here is a picture of the one my dad and I made a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a mess with all the hydraulic lines but once the cylinder goes up, they aren't a problem.



Wow thats nice, you should post up a video of it working... Great idea for the clamps around the cylinder....


----------



## Typhke

Gavman said:


> Wow thats nice, you should post up a video of it working... Great idea for the clamps around the cylinder....



It's a pretty heavy cylinder so we wanted to be safe  It broke of the bottom plate, the one in the picture is already a new one. We also welded plates in the beam to keep it straight.

My parents got divorced and due to all the problem that go with it, I no longer have contact with my father so can't make a movie. But I'm thinking of making a new wood splitter in the same style. A little lighter though cuz this one was far too strong for the most jobs.

Can give you some specs though:
The beam is a HEB300: 11.72 inch wide and deep.
Piston rod (think that's the name in English) is 5.47 inch. It was an ex-military cylinder, just had to replace the seals. 
Pump gives 170 liters oil a minute.
Used 4 pins with a diameter of 1.17 inch to lock the cylinder once it is up.
The winch on top to pull the logs under it, is made out of a forklift wheel 
Used to have a oil filter on top of the oil tank (welded plates together) but that didn't went too well so we threw out the filter. 

Hell of a machine, never had a log that we could not split


----------



## LouB

Finally got the new splitter. Received it two days after Sandy came through our area. It has been busy.


View attachment 260895


Lou Braun


----------



## iowa

LouB said:


> Finally got the new splitter. Received it two days after Sandy came through our area. It has been busy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260895
> 
> 
> Lou Braun



What splitter is it? The pics so small I can't tell! Info and specs please.


----------



## LouB

I haven't figured our how to insert a photo into a message yet (computer challenged type).

The splitter is an Iron and Oak 30 ton. One of their commerial models with a log lift and adjustable 4-way splitter wedge. It certainly make splitting large wood rounds a heck of a lot easier than before. I'm limited by by ability to stack the split wood since this critter is very fast.

Lou Braun


----------



## LAH

LouB said:


> I haven't figured our how to insert a photo into a message yet (computer challenged type).
> 
> The splitter is an Iron and Oak 30 ton. One of their commerial models with a log lift and adjustable 4-way splitter wedge. It certainly make splitting large wood rounds a heck of a lot easier than before. I'm limited by by ability to stack the split wood since this critter is very fast.
> 
> Lou Braun



I see a conveyor in your future>


----------



## Boogieman142

Blackdog87 said:


>



That a williams power pack? I have one on an old splitter my father built here.


----------



## mga

Kevin in Ohio said:


> My homebuilt splitter was built for the way we work out wood. 40 inch beam height, 25 HP motor, 28 GPM pump, 33 gallon hydro tank, 5 X 30 Prince cylinder, Full auto cycle valves, swing away lockable tables, stabilizers for dragging and lifting, cordless remote winch with 30 ft of reach, overhead light, Quick attach single or 4 way wedges, adjustable length stops and quick attach hitch system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build can be viewed at:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/206143.htm



excellent!

very nice build. i'm impressed.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

mga said:


> excellent!
> 
> very nice build. i'm impressed.



Thanks, I appreciate that. I do not regret building it as it makes everything SO much easier now. I know this will extend my years of wood heating as it is now possible to do the big un's by yourself if need be.


----------



## Wazzu

Jakers said:


> just had to share this home made splitter video i found on you tube
> 
> [video=youtube;MD0cp3g6O78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD0cp3g6O78&feature=related[/video]



Polish wood spliter?


----------



## Jakers

bump


----------



## bigblackdodge

*Bump*

Bumpity Bump


----------



## autoimage

my 10 dollar log liftView attachment 268370


----------



## GeeVee

autoimage said:


> my 10 dollar log liftView attachment 268370



Rep for the drink holder.


----------



## Jakers

GeeVee said:


> Rep for the drink holder.



good eye... ill second that rep


----------



## Smcgill

This is new to me. 
Started life as a three pointer.
Hight is the same as my wheel barrel/log carrier!











10 hp runs great for what i've done so far. Need to work it some. Due need a bev. holder !:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mr.finn

Here is mine. My dad bought this back in the mid 70's to split wood to heat our house. He also sold firewood. I now use it to split and sell wood. I am not sure how many cords this thing has split but it is a lot. Had to make a few modifications over the years to get different engines to fit, Briggs, Techumseh. Should have just put the Honda on years ago. Not the fastest but I have not found a piece of wood I could not get through.


----------



## Mac88

autoimage said:


> my 10 dollar log liftView attachment 268370



We use one like that (the lift, not the cup holder). Ours is 2x6's. Some of the rounds are REALLY heavy.


----------



## autoimage

its surprising how easy some of those real heavy rounds roll


----------



## beerbelly

View attachment 269066



I need to get with the program!!!


----------



## Jakers

beerbelly said:


> View attachment 269066
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get with the program!!!



nothin wrong with that at all. ive got several like that myself. i still split a few cords a year for the shop by hand


----------



## Mac88

autoimage said:


> its surprising how easy some of those real heavy rounds roll



Downhill like crazy...uphill not so much, especially if they're not real round.


----------



## cornelius

What? I've yet to see a cone of death.:msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


----------



## Fifelaker

cornelius said:


> What? I've yet to see a cone of death.:msp_laugh::msp_laugh:



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-E4GmFX3Puo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> Cones are for kids.


----------



## cornelius

I would like to see that work on that elm we split last year. Looks like the pieces he was splitting was either already split once or so little that they didn't need to be split.


----------



## Jakers

they actually split the stringy stuff alrite too. all the speed and force just makes it fly apart. best part is... ONE SECOND CYCLE TIME!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jakers

this one looks a little safer to use. the other guy has way too much speed on his


[video=youtube;_BpAhGSFWXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BpAhGSFWXc]Flywheel Wood Splitter[/video]


or the bigger version 

WORLDS FASTEST LOGSPLITTER - YouTube


----------



## beerbelly

I tried to get a pic of Wife with the axe in her hand....she ain't buying any of it!:msp_angry:


----------



## Jakers

or the bigger version 

[video=youtube;2bVAAx3mMKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bVAAx3mMKY[/video]


----------



## Tiewire

View attachment 270877
View attachment 270878
View attachment 270879
View attachment 270880
I still can not figure out how to make pictures big without having to click on them. Oh well at least I had some good company splitting the other day.


----------



## LAH

Is that a deer in picture 4?


----------



## Tiewire

LAH said:


> Is that a deer in picture 4?



Yes it is ,there was another that can't be seen in pic. Pic's taken with phone so not best quality.


----------



## Jakers

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 270877
> View attachment 270878
> View attachment 270879
> View attachment 270880
> I still can not figure out how to make pictures big without having to click on them. Oh well at least I had some good company splitting the other day.



very nice lookin set up there. what did you start with for a splitter? im assuming the log lifter was an ad on?


----------



## Mac88

Tiewire said:


> I still can not figure out how to make pictures big without having to click on them. Oh well at least I had some good company splitting the other day.



I do mine by hand. Just open the small pic in a new window, copy the url, paste that into your message between a right bracket-"img"-left bracket on the left end and a right bracket-"/img"-left bracket on the right end. Utterly confused? Me too, but it works. 

Nice pics. I like the log lifter. I picked up on the deer right away. Cool.


----------



## Tiewire

Jakers and Mac the splitter is homemade and yes the log lifter was an after thought,but works better that I hoped. Now about the picture thing Mac, you sailed that last post about 2 feet over my head, but I will catch on someday. Thank you anyways!


----------



## Jakers

Tiewire said:


> Jakers and Mac the splitter is homemade and yes the log lifter was an after thought,but works better that I hoped. Now about the picture thing Mac, you sailed that last post about 2 feet over my head, but I will catch on someday. Thank you anyways!



thats a really nice built splitter. fooled me into thinkin it was a store bought. very nice indeed. Rep sent


----------



## angry inch

*Guy bet me a case of beer I count build it in two weeks*

Got the original cylinder free, also the I-beam and axle were free. It isn’t much to look at. But I got the beer!! that was a few years back now she has some use. I put a bigger cylinder on, it got stuck quite a bit but it was only a 7 ton splitter (cycle times were nice though). Split a lot of wood that way. Now I turned up the pressure and put a bigger cylinder on. It’s a 15 ton now but rarely have to run the pressure up to high usually splits wood around 1800 psi 
View attachment 271022
View attachment 271023
View attachment 271024


----------



## iowa

Tiewire said:


> Jakers and Mac the splitter is homemade and yes the log lifter was an after thought,but works better that I hoped. Now about the picture thing Mac, you sailed that last post about 2 feet over my head, but I will catch on someday. Thank you anyways!



Nice splitter Tiewire. Where ya from in MO?


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Nice splitter Tiewire. Where ya from in MO?



Ran 2 cord through it yesterday... Matches the tractor nicely I thought... 
She sucks gas, but that pump/cylinder has some serious ass!!!


----------



## iowa

Where's the recoil? LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Where's the recoil? LOL



I broke it....
Now I don't need it... I can pull it over faster the old fashioned way...
Wrap the rope and give er hell!!!


It's getting an electric start and Ether injection...
For those "cold" days...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Tiewire

iowa said:


> Nice splitter Tiewire. Where ya from in MO?



Defiance,thats about 45 miles west of St.Louis.


----------



## Jakers

finally played around in the OTF long enuf to earn my sticky for this one. now its easy for everybody to find


----------



## Boogieman142

Hedgerow said:


> I broke it....
> Now I don't need it... I can pull it over faster the old fashioned way...
> Wrap the rope and give er hell!!!
> 
> 
> It's getting an electric start and Ether injection...
> For those "cold" days...
> :hell_boy:



Nice, I had a rope spool machined for my log splitter and ditched the rewind too. Looks good.


----------



## hupte

Here is a log splitter I modified. originally it was home made, with an 8inch tall push block that wrapped around the top of the I-beam. at the end of the I-beam was a 8inch tall wedge. it mounted to the 3 point of a tractor. after a few uses the top of the I-beam started bending up because of twisted, or crooked logs. so I changed the push block to a wedge. I welded angle iron to the I-beam to strengthen the I-beam and use the angle iron as a track to keep the wedge in place. I also converted it to attach to a skid loader so now I never handle the logs. I simply spit from the seat of the skidder. I've seen splitters on skid loaders that stick straight out but I figured if I mount it sideways in front of the skidder I can drive up to the log and split it or tilt the splitter down (just like tilting the bucket down) and split from the top of the log. either way its working great. just a few ideas for anyone out there planning a build. I plan to weld on a few more plates to protect the hydraulic lines in the future.


----------



## tomtrees58

splitter 3


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

tomtrees58 said:


> splitter 3



They ought to pay you R & D time as you WILL find any weak points with the splitter. This guy runs more wood in a year than most will do in 10. Keep us posted on how it does.


----------



## LAH

You're going to love that Tom. Mine has given no trouble.


----------



## tomtrees58

LAH said:


> You're going to love that Tom. Mine has given no trouble.



thank you


----------



## Cbird14

Here's a few pics of my homemade 8 hp splitter. 
View attachment 275101

View attachment 275102

View attachment 275103


----------



## jags

Cbird14 said:


> Here's a few pics of my homemade 8 hp splitter.



Heck yeah - nice splitting height, but how do you deal with the big boy rounds??


----------



## Cbird14

ive lifted some monsters onto it but usually split em in half with the maul. or prefferably noodle them. i like noodling


----------



## tomtrees58

LAH said:


> You're going to love that Tom. Mine have you tried the 6way wedge thinking of getting one


----------



## LAH

Tom I have both the 4 way & 6 way. I'm not happy with the 6 way. Seems I'm forever having to re-split pieces which are still hanging together by "strings". The 4 way however is great.

If you get down this way though I'll make you a good deal on the 6 way.:msp_smile:


----------



## tomtrees58

thanks


----------



## Cbird14

The fil and I just beefed up the pushblock. The steel that was on the sides wasn't thick enough and kept breaking. 
View attachment 276918

View attachment 276919

We also notched the top o the beam.. It's actually a a piece of train track with a piece of flat iron welded to the top. That way if it would ever break again we can take it off and fix it and just set it in the notch and slide it back in. View attachment 276925


----------



## bucknfeller

Lots of neat stuff in this thread, and some great ideas. Just wondering here, what is the advantage to having a fixed wedge, and a pusher on the ram? Looks to me like there would be alot of chasing around and picking up to split again. I've got 3 splitters here, all of them are set up with the wedge on the ram. I was looking through here for some ideas for a lift for one of them. Plenty of ideas here. 

Thanks.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Buck, with a wedge on beam machine, you can just keep pushing completed splits off the end, no need to toss em if you're so inclined. Chasing after resplits is minimized with a table mounted alongside the wedge, or just filling up the area with split wood, like I usually do. I've used this style most all my life, it comes natural to me, having to throw completed splits off a wedge on ram machine seems like a waste from my point of view. Others will tell you just the opposite, it's personal preference really until you get into lots of production, then a conveyor off the end of a wedge on beam machine starts to really have advantages. Ever see a processor with a wedge on the cylinder?


----------



## bucknfeller

Steve NW WI said:


> Buck, with a wedge on beam machine, you can just keep pushing completed splits off the end, no need to toss em if you're so inclined. Chasing after resplits is minimized with a table mounted alongside the wedge, or just filling up the area with split wood, like I usually do. I've used this style most all my life, it comes natural to me, having to throw completed splits off a wedge on ram machine seems like a waste from my point of view. Others will tell you just the opposite, it's personal preference really until you get into lots of production, then a conveyor off the end of a wedge on beam machine starts to really have advantages. Ever see a processor with a wedge on the cylinder?



Never seen a processor other than vids on the interwebs and stuff  I see what you mean though, just doesn't look natural to me, looks like it's a tossup between chucking a small split, and lifting a big chunk back on the beam  


I've got a big splitter here that runs off of one of the tractor's hydraulics, it has tables made to it for handling big rounds. Works good for me, I usually load them on a hay wagon, then pull right up to the splitter. Then I can roll them right off the wagon onto the splitter, and the half I'm not working on lays on the table opposite from me. I'm thinking about putting a lift arm on the splitter that I take with me to other farms, usually I'm by myself, so it's a PITA to move too much equipment away from the home farm.


----------



## jags

Typically, only the horizontal/vertical machines use wedge on ram. If it is purely horizontal - most likely it will be wedge on beam for the reasons Steve stated.

Wedge on beam with work tables and log lift - rules.


----------



## Hedgerow

bucknfeller said:


> Lots of neat stuff in this thread, and some great ideas. Just wondering here, what is the advantage to having a fixed wedge, and a pusher on the ram? Looks to me like there would be alot of chasing around and picking up to split again. I've got 3 splitters here, all of them are set up with the wedge on the ram. I was looking through here for some ideas for a lift for one of them. Plenty of ideas here.
> 
> Thanks.



I got both and like both... More "potential" with the big fixed wedge machine, but I rarely get the perfect sized material to really maximize it. I think an operator will naturally find the most effective work methods to make either design work well...

I will add, that work tables rock!!!


----------



## Mac88

It's easier to get a hanger off of the fixed wedge.


----------



## jaars

*My ongoing build!!!*

Ive been thinking and workin on this for a while Im new to the site so bare with me. I will see if i can do pics right. 
I had an old Toyota truck that had been wrecked. I knew the truck and knew the motor was ok. Didnt want to spend money on it for a truck. So i decided to make a Log Splitter out of it. Im on my 2nd yr with a OWB that i just love, but it does like wood. 
Going to hook 30 gpm pump onto front crankshaft for hydros. Cyl is a 6x40 with 3'' ram.  Going to have a lift on it as it it pretty high but when wood is split it wont hit the ground again. Want to do an elevator but will prolly just do a chute onto a wagon for nowView attachment 283346
View attachment 283347
View attachment 283349
View attachment 283350
View attachment 283352
View attachment 283346
View attachment 283347
View attachment 283349
View attachment 283350
View attachment 283352


----------



## Mac88

That's pretty impressive. Keep the pics coming as your build progresses.


----------



## jags

Jaars - I am liking what I am seeing. Nice fab work. Supports where they are needed...the whole deal. Very nice. Only down side is going to be the extraneous stuff. Large valve and hoses, etc. They get a little spendy when you start talking big volume pumps.

Should be an absolute beast when done.


----------



## jaars

*Splitter*

Yes i have a 3/4 in, 3/4 power beyond, 3/4 work ports,detent on return valve, it was a little pricey but you gotta pay if ya want to play!!
I will have a 1'' suction with 3/4 pressure to the big valve. Should give me about 14 second for power stroke with a 11 sec return. That is for the full stroke, since i prolly wont be using about 30'' splits, it wont take that long??? Lot to play with as we go. :msp_tongue: Got the movable 4 way splitter installed today. Think it will work well. will try to post pic later.


----------



## bigblackdodge

opcorn:


----------



## jaars

*On going build*

View attachment 283509
View attachment 283508

Todays pics of adjustable wedge/4 way splitter
By the way i cant post videos, it says they are too big??? How to???


----------



## LAH

That's a fine looking 4 way wedge. Your design is to raise & lower the entire wedge?


----------



## jaars

LAH said:


> That's a fine looking 4 way wedge. Your design is to raise & lower the entire wedge?



Yes, With cross wedge all the way down, the cross is below bottom of splitter. with it all the way up it will center a 24 inch log


----------



## LAH

I like that though I've never seen one in practice. Should work fine.


----------



## jags

That design is very nice. I believe the big Timberwolfs use that design for the wedge.


----------



## jaars

jags said:


> That design is very nice. I believe the big Timberwolfs use that design for the wedge.



I saw that design somewere on you tube and liked it. Hooked it to a tractor and it works fine. Took all afternoon to get all the angles and pivot points worked out


----------



## motoman3b

Northern tools has a big 42 ton splitter that uses that same wedge design, looks like it should work good!


----------



## jaars

motoman3b said:


> Northern tools has a big 42 ton splitter that uses that same wedge design, looks like it should work good!



I think it will work fine, My question now is im thinking of making it 6 or 8 way on top then single on bottom, Still playin around.


----------



## BillNole

Bumpity-bump-bump...


----------



## Jakers

BillNole said:


> Bumpity-bump-bump...



heck of a page for your first post. :msp_thumbup: welcome to Arboristsite


----------



## BillNole

Jakers said:


> heck of a page for your first post. :msp_thumbup: welcome to Arboristsite



No doubt! What a hoot this one was! I'm a long time lurker 'round here in spite of the date and zero post count. Just couldn't resist wanting to see this thread continue though, if there are any others out there with fresh pics to share.

Great stuff and thanks for the quick welcome!

My splitter is an 8-lb. maul with a couple of wedges. I'm looking around as I don't think I can keep up any longer, which is sad as I love the hand work. Gotta go with what life presents though... I'm in no hurry to find one, but the day is approaching where I won't have a choice.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your machinery! Great stuff all!!!


----------



## BillNole

View attachment 297025


View attachment 297026


After splitting by hand for many years, knowing that I'd one day have to take that plunge in obtaining a splitter, this proved to be the year. I looked around for awhile and made offers on a number of machines, but was never able to get to where I wanted to be, until this one showed up. A quick round of negotiation, in which we both were satisfied, resulted in me picking it up this afternoon and bringing it home. I split a half-dozen rounds before picking it up and another few dozen at home and YIPEE!  My neck, back, shoulders, arms, elbows, etc. will likely last quite a bit longer as a result.

I bought it from a guy that built it in around 2002 and then built five more for friends that liked his. He charged them for components and they had to be present while he worked on it to fetch tools and learn, etc. (Wish I had a friend like him!) He used it himself and loaned it out to any number of friends. It appears to be in good shape and works well. Everything appears to be much heavier than the ones at the box stores. I paid $500 and wouldn't trade it straight up for a new one from any of them. I towed it about 50 miles home from his place, staying at around 30 most of the way on back roads and up to 40 on some smooth stretches. 

It ain't "perfectly purty" but it's been fun playing with it today and I'm looking forward to a lifetime of use and passing it on to my kids at some point. I only use 1-2 cords a year at the most, as we use it mostly for the effect in the living room and as an emergency backup, just in case. Short of the rail doing something goofy, I can replace most anything else that might fail over time.

4" X 24" cylinder that cycles 9 seconds under load splitting and 8 seconds retracting at WOT. I was generally running at about 1/2 throttle and it cycles at 12 and 10 seconds then. 
Northern Hydraulics S1012, 11-GPM / 2-Stage pump.
Kohler engine, there are no plates or numbers visible anywhere and I don't know the HP. Based on the look of it, it's older and is probably around 5HP, but it's just a WAG. The engine never bogged or hesitated while splitting all elm, some of it crotchy and gnarly. Starts in a couple of pulls.

First time trying to attach an image on this site, so fingers are crossed...


View attachment 296931


----------



## jaars

BillNole said:


> After splitting by hand for many years, knowing that I'd one day have to take that plunge in obtaining a splitter, this proved to be the year. I looked around for awhile and made offers on a number of machines, but was never able to get to where I wanted to be, until this one showed up. A quick round of negotiation, in which we both were satisfied, resulted in me picking it up this afternoon and bringing it home. I split a half-dozen rounds before picking it up and another few dozen at home and YIPEE!  My neck, back, shoulders, arms, elbows, etc. will likely last quite a bit longer as a result.
> 
> I bought it from a guy that built it in around 2002 and then built five more for friends that liked his. He charged them for components and they had to be present while he worked on it to fetch tools and learn, etc. (Wish I had a friend like him!) He used it himself and loaned it out to any number of friends. It appears to be in good shape and works well. Everything appears to be much heavier than the ones at the box stores. I paid $500 and wouldn't trade it straight up for a new one from any of them. I towed it about 50 miles home from his place, staying at around 30 most of the way on back roads and up to 40 on some smooth stretches.
> 
> It ain't "perfectly purty" but it's been fun playing with it today and I'm looking forward to a lifetime of use and passing it on to my kids at some point. I only use 1-2 cords a year at the most, as we use it mostly for the effect in the living room and as an emergency backup, just in case. Short of the rail doing something goofy, I can replace most anything else that might fail over time.
> 
> 4" X 24" cylinder that cycles 9 seconds under load splitting and 8 seconds retracting at WOT. I was generally running at about 1/2 throttle and it cycles at 12 and 10 seconds then.
> Northern Hydraulics S1012, 11-GPM / 2-Stage pump.
> Kohler engine, there are no plates or numbers visible anywhere and I don't know the HP. Based on the look of it, it's older and is probably around 5HP, but it's just a WAG. The engine never bogged or hesitated while splitting all elm, some of it crotchy and gnarly. Starts in a couple of pulls.
> 
> First time trying to attach an image on this site, so fingers are crossed...
> 
> 
> View attachment 296931



Sorry it didn't work!!! Click on the icon that says Insert image!!! then follow!!!


----------



## BillNole

jaars said:


> Sorry it didn't work!!! Click on the icon that says Insert image!!! then follow!!!



Well...  That's EXACTLY what I did the first time and it didn't work. I remember reading a number of other threads and seeing other's having similar problems with inserting images. It sees pretty straightforward, but oh well...

I'll give it another go.


----------



## bert0168

Nice splitter. Sometimes you can't beat home made.

Is that a Wisconsin engine on it?

Edit: I see that it's a Kohler.


----------



## BillNole

bert0168 said:


> Nice splitter. Sometimes you can't beat home made.
> 
> Is that a Wisconsin engine on it?
> 
> Edit: I see that it's a Kohler.



Thanks and you're correct, it is a Kohler. However, there are no other identifications, other than the Kohler stamping on the shroud. If anyone has any ideas regarding the model / size, I would appreciate the feedback. I suppose it doesn't really matter as it seems to work quite well, but I'm curious.

I can take photos to post if it would help.


----------



## bert0168

Looks like it's definitely a K series engine

Check the head bolt pattern to help narrow down the ID:

6 - K91
7 - K161 or 181
9 - K241. 301, or 321
10 - K341

Here's a link to the K series shop manual http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf


----------



## BillNole

bert0168 said:


> Looks like it's definitely a K series engine
> 
> Check the head bolt pattern to help narrow down the ID:
> 
> 6 - K91
> 7 - K161 or 181
> 9 - K241. 301, or 321
> 10 - K341
> 
> Here's a link to the K series shop manual http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf



Thanks Bert, that really helped a lot! In looking through the shop manual and an owners manual I also found online, I've narrowed it down to the K161 or 181, either 7 or 8 HP. The only difference I can find is in the stroke length. If I think of it, I might go ahead and check, but whether it's the 7HP or 8HP doesn't really matter much at this point, as I find I'm running at less than 1/2 throttle and doing just fine with it. Relatively quiet and sippy on the gas compared to WOT, which is nice. Started first pull every time today! Gotta love that and the easy pull that was easily accomplished left-handed and off angle too!

It's nice to have the manuals though for any future repairs. Thanks again for the help! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## bert0168

We're all here to help (well MOST of us :hmm3grin2orange

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## IROCZ28l9841u

Here is the home made slitter i just picked upView attachment 298000
View attachment 298001


----------



## BillNole

IROCZ28l9841u said:


> Here is the home made slitter i just picked upView attachment 298000
> View attachment 298001



Well fire it up and let us know how it does and if you're still happy with the deal!


----------



## IROCZ28l9841u

BillNole said:


> Well fire it up and let us know how it does and if you're still happy with the deal!



its on the slow side but it works well, it needs a bigger motor.


----------



## triptester

IROCZ28l9841u said:


> its on the slow side but it works well, it needs a bigger motor.


A bigger engine in its self won't speed it up or make it more powerful. The pulley setup runs the pump at about half speed. Depending on engine horsepower a 2-stage 11 or 16 gpm pump could be installed with direct drive for max. performance.


----------



## IROCZ28l9841u

It has from what i could find out a 22 gpm pump but i do not know if its a 2-stage pump, and it has a 7 hp motor.


----------



## triptester

A 7 hp. engine will not operate a 22 gpm pump of any type at rated capacity. A 22 gpm single stage pump would require between 45-50 hp to develop 3000 psi. A 22 gpm 2-stage pump requires a 12 hp min..


----------



## IROCZ28l9841u

triptester said:


> A 7 hp. engine will not operate a 22 gpm pump of any type at rated capacity. A 22 gpm single stage pump would require between 45-50 hp to develop 3000 psi. A 22 gpm 2-stage pump requires a 12 hp min..



yea that's what i have came to figure out, the splitter had a bigger motor on it at one point.

how could i find out if its a 2-stage pump, all i could find out is that its right around 22gpm but not much more?


----------



## triptester

Here is a pic of Barnes/Haldex style 2-stage pumps.


----------



## BillNole

IROCZ28l9841u said:


> yea that's what i have came to figure out, the splitter had a bigger motor on it at one point.
> 
> how could i find out if its a 2-stage pump, all i could find out is that its right around 22gpm but not much more?



Probably too simplistic, but any chance there's any badge or plate with a model number on it the pump?


----------



## IROCZ28l9841u

BillNole said:


> Probably too simplistic, but any chance there's any badge or plate with a model number on it the pump?



It's a rexroth pump that has not been produced since 2002 and the company had a hard time finding information on the pump.


----------



## jags

I am not aware of any belt driven two stage pumps on the market. Most are a single stage, and if used with a small motor, typically very low on volume. Get yourself a two stage bolted to the output shaft of the motor and ROCK that bad boy.


----------



## D&B Mack

A little time for wash and wax...getting ready for the next season.


----------



## north1

D&B Mack said:


> A little time for wash and wax...getting ready for the next season.




Boy you really love machines


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Jakers




----------



## VW Splitter

Jakers, by far this is my favorite thread on AS. It changed me from a lurker to a poster. With all of the pictures that are lost, I think you should start it all over again.


----------



## Jakers

that could be arranged.


----------



## KiwiBro

tomtrees58 said:


>




I'm calling BS on that round. It has to be photoshopped. No arborists I know can make anything like parallel cuts. That one is only out by about what looks like 4". Impossible.


----------



## tomtrees58

KiwiBro said:


> I'm calling BS on that round. It has to be photoshopped. No arborists I know can make anything like parallel cuts. That one is only out by about what looks like 4". Impossible.






working with big wood is a everyday thing the pic on the splitter is London plain that's not a photo shopped you dont know me


----------



## Iska3

As always, nice pictures Tom... I'd like to see that go through your splitter... I'll be she really grunts. ;-)


----------



## jags

Iska3 said:


> As always, nice pictures Tom... I'd like to see that go through your splitter... I'll be she really grunts. ;-)



Naaa - he has a big splitter and big splitters like big wood.


----------



## tomtrees58

red oak


----------



## tomtrees58

yup it has power


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## KiwiBro

tomtrees58 said:


> not a photo shopped you dont know me


 I didn't for a second think otherwise. Was only joking.


----------



## KiwiBro

Is that a stock TW slip-on wedge or custom? I'm loving the steps and separators on it. Like someone has put some thought into it. Looks like by the time a round could bind on any table below it, there is no beam or table close enough to constrain it.


----------



## tomtrees58

its stock on tw5-6


----------



## LAH




----------



## 1375619cm3

Anybody ever use a gear or pulley system on a small engine say around 5-6 hp to run a splitter pump that required a engine a lot bigger. Or even just to keep the engine at a lower rpm? Instead of a direct drive lovejoy connection between pump n motor?


----------



## LAH

4 Way Wedge




6 Way Wedge


----------



## triptester

Most pumps used on log splitters are not designed for the side load caused by a pulley setup. The pulley ratios needed to get enough torque would also slow the gpm of the pump.


----------



## Jakers

1375619cm3 said:


> Anybody ever use a gear or pulley system on a small engine say around 5-6 hp to run a splitter pump that required a engine a lot bigger. Or even just to keep the engine at a lower rpm? Instead of a direct drive lovejoy connection between pump n motor?





triptester said:


> Most pumps used on log splitters are not designed for the side load caused by a pulley setup. The pulley ratios needed to get enough torque would also slow the gpm of the pump.


like trip said, if you are referring to a two stage pump like most splitters use.... if you are talking single stage from something like an old implement or tractor, it is doable but HP is always a limiting factor. theres no way to change that. but if you have a 20 gpm pump from a garbage truck laying around and possibly an old 8hp snowblower motor, it could be done. you would end up settling for a slow cycle time though or you would have to turn the pressure down on your system to a point where the relief would open as the motor is slowly pulling down to the point of dying. that being said, you also would have to know what the max rpm of the pump is before hand. some BIG pto style pumps only spin at 500-1000 rpms. something to consider. i did read a thread where a guy used an H farmall motor through a reversed transmission to increase the speed of the output but it was still direct shaft driven IIRC


----------



## 1375619cm3

Thanks guys I was curious on that. But that explains why I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## dancan

Other duties LOL


----------



## chevy85

the biggest log round i have had on my splitter was 15 inches. i didn't take pictures of it splitting that log but one day i'll get a round to taking pictures while i'm working


----------



## BillNole

chevy85 said:


> View attachment 400421
> the biggest log round i have had on my splitter was 15 inches. i didn't take pictures of it splitting that log but one day i'll get a round to taking pictures while i'm working



Is that a Didier?

Easy to roll them big'n's up upon when your so low to the ground already...


----------



## Buck#1




----------



## chevy85

BillNole said:


> Is that a Didier?
> 
> Easy to roll them big'n's up upon when your so low to the ground already...



No it's a lindig or something like that lol .I went and got it and paid 300 for it the soon as I got it home I had it running


----------

